# Trans possibilities for 93 Maxima



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

OK I have a chance to get a 93 MAX for $300. 166k, PERFECT interior, straight body with the clear-coat peeling. NEEDS a trans..

I have an 88 Max sitting in storage that needs an engine.. 
Will the 88 trans bolt to the 93 block???
How much wiring/ ECM isssues will I have???
Should I just go pull a trans from the JY for $200 and be done with it.

And Yes I searched but couldnt find much....

:cheers:


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

the 88 is a hydro trans, 89-up went to electric

in other words go junkyard


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Thats the type thing I was afraid of... Thanks...


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

nastynissan said:


> Thats the type thing I was afraid of... Thanks...


time for a 5-speed conversion. :thumbup:


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

GRNMAXDMON said:


> time for a 5-speed conversion. :thumbup:


Possibly so.... But finding everything in my budget range might be difficult... I can pick up a used trans for @$175. The car is selling for $300. 166k, Great body (needs clear), and an IMMACULATE interior.. I looking at something to Buy/Fix/Resell.. Kinda like I did with my 240... Although I didnt plan on selling it when I bought it.. I figure if I can repair it and everything is in as good of shape as it appears, I should be able to get @$2000 back out of it.. I only had $800 and 1 day labor in the '90 240sx that sold for $1800. 
Hopefully I cann do the same for this. It wouldve been REALLY nice deal if the Trans I have would work.. Oh Well!

Thanks For the input guys. :cheers:


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

nastynissan said:


> Possibly so.... But finding everything in my budget range might be difficult... I can pick up a used trans for @$175. The car is selling for $300. 166k, Great body (needs clear), and an IMMACULATE interior.. I looking at something to Buy/Fix/Resell.. Kinda like I did with my 240... Although I didnt plan on selling it when I bought it.. I figure if I can repair it and everything is in as good of shape as it appears, I should be able to get @$2000 back out of it.. I only had $800 and 1 day labor in the '90 240sx that sold for $1800.
> Hopefully I cann do the same for this. It wouldve been REALLY nice deal if the Trans I have would work.. Oh Well!
> 
> Thanks For the input guys. :cheers:


I'd buy the whole car.
even with a bad trans they normally sell for $300


----------

